# Per workout with dmaa



## Sherk (Jul 3, 2013)

Anyone know of a good pre w/o with 1,3 dimethyl in it? Getting tired of searching google and finding products that don't contain it anymore, or articles about it supposedly killing people lol.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 3, 2013)

it doesnt bother me any lol i just bought blackstone labs angel dust with it in there.


----------



## Ronnie81 (Jul 3, 2013)

I know I still use original jacked 3D and prosupps Hyde original formula is awesome I love dmaa and if you check out supplement warehouse they have a grip of supplements containing dmaa really unbelievable prices and tons of free samples with orders only thing i don't like is shipping a little higher but evens out with lower prices.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jul 3, 2013)

I just used Blackstone labs Angel Dust and it was the best pre workout I've ever used. It has DMAA tho bury don't get the crappie feeling from it


----------



## JG160 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ronnie81 said:


> I know I still use original jacked 3D and prosupps Hyde original formula is awesome I love dmaa and if you check out supplement warehouse they have a grip of supplements containing dmaa really unbelievable prices and tons of free samples with orders only thing i don't like is shipping a little higher but evens out with lower prices.



Hyde is the shit.  Stack it with Jekyle.  Serious pump and focus.


----------



## Sherk (Jul 4, 2013)

Picked up some angel dust. I love dmaa, its good shit.


----------



## SFW (Jul 4, 2013)

Preworkout with MDMA?

pervert gets a secret shot at chuck liddell naked with girlfriend - YouTube


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 5, 2013)

ANGEL DUST from BSL and PYRO Rx from IML.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jul 5, 2013)

im not sure i would feel safe working out naked. especially around machines with pulleys lol


----------



## kboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Try razor8 blast power by allmax nutrition, jack 3d, c4 and others where a waste of my money until I try razor8, crazy pumps


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 9, 2013)

Pyro Rx is what I have been using. Pretty curious about Angel Dust though.


----------



## kboy (Jul 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Pyro Rx is what I have been using. Pretty curious about Angel Dust though.


ill give it a run soon


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 10, 2013)

What type of benefits are you looking for out of your pre workout? Are you looking for pumps? Are you looking for energy? What about focus? There are some great ones out there to choose from but I want to know your goals first and that will help in deciding what to get for you.


----------



## Sherk (Jul 10, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What type of benefits are you looking for out of your pre workout? Are you looking for pumps? Are you looking for energy? What about focus? There are some great ones out there to choose from but I want to know your goals first and that will help in deciding what to get for you.



All 3, which I find I get with dmaa. I got angel dust from black stone and fucking hate it. I got lemonade and its like drinking lemonade with vodka in it. Shits horrible and upsets my stomach. First pre workout I've ever had that made me feel like this. I fucking puked the shit up before I left for the gym this morning so I threw the shit away.


----------

